# Black Tank Flush 312Bh



## obnewbie (Mar 9, 2011)

So I went to try the black tank flush on our 2011 312BH. Hooked up the hose. Made sure the drain valve was open. Turned on the water. The water ran long enough to charge the hose, but that was it. Followed the line into the RV. Noticed that it went under the bathroom sink to something that looked like and anti-siphon and then the trail went cold.

What valve, knob, lever, whatever am I missing to get the flush to actually flush?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not totally sure about your TT, but normally it is just the toilet connected to the black tank. Have someone keep flushing the toilet while you check the sewer hose for proper draining.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

did it work during your PDI at the dealer?

I have to turn the water up a bit but then I can hear it spraying down thesides. Does a really good jb of cleaning the tank. I have a clear elbowconnector coming off the dump tube (then i connect a normal sewer hose) so Ican actually SEE when the tank's water is clear.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> Not totally sure about your TT, but normally it is just the toilet connected to the black tank. Have someone keep flushing the toilet while you check the sewer hose for proper draining.


...the new Outbacks come with a Quickie-Flush installed.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They usually do feed to a vacuum break under the sinks. Sometimes things get in there and don't let the water pass through. I've cleaned out building debris and stink bugs so far.....


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

Not trying to be smart or anything, but make sure you're hooking the hose (and I mean garden hose, not drinking hose) to the black tank flush, and not the city water connection. Been there, done that.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

There shouldn't be any valve between the hose fitting and the tank sprayer. As already mentioned, there is a vacuum break. Is there a screen at the fitting that could be plugged? If it's plugged at the sprayer, that would be something the dealer would have to fix. I'm guessing they'd have to lower the tank to get at it.
Ours makes a couple swishing sounds, then just sounds like the water is just running into the tank. I've wondered if the spinner is binding. More often than not, I just have the DW add water from the toilet, like we did on our previous trailer. At most of the provincial parks we go to, there isn't a hose with a fitting to attach to the trailer anyways.


----------



## obnewbie (Mar 9, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> did it work during your PDI at the dealer?
> 
> I have to turn the water up a bit but then I can hear it spraying down thesides. Does a really good jb of cleaning the tank. I have a clear elbowconnector coming off the dump tube (then i connect a normal sewer hose) so Ican actually SEE when the tank's water is clear.


Hmm... of all the things we went over during the PDI, that was not one of them. We'll give it another try this weekend and I'll call the dealer if there's no joy. Turns out I didn't turn the water on at full pressure, so it took a little while for the hose to get fully charged. Maybe the doohickey thinger is expecting full pressure right away.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

We camped this weekend, I hooked ours up and gave it full pressure. We could here it good enough to tell that it was spinning and spraying. Our park did say that their water pressure was set at 80, so I don't know if the high pressure gave us more action, but we could definitely tell it was doing something.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Everyone should have one of these.	For $9 you can SEE when the tank is clean vs. guessing with a standard sewer hose.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

obnewbie said:


> So I went to try the black tank flush on our 2011 312BH. Hooked up the hose. Made sure the drain valve was open. Turned on the water. The water ran long enough to charge the hose, but that was it. Followed the line into the RV. Noticed that it went under the bathroom sink to something that looked like and anti-siphon and then the trail went cold.
> 
> What valve, knob, lever, whatever am I missing to get the flush to actually flush?


There shouldn't be any other valve to open. Once the water is turned on you should be able to hear it spraying in the tank. Be careful how much pressure you put on the vacuum break under the sink because it can blow apart and cause quite a mess as I can attest to. I now use a pressure regulator on our black flush hose to avoid it happening again. It sounds to me like you didn't give it enough pressure to start the head spinning inside the tank. Try adding a pressure reducer to your hose and then turn it on full and see if that solves the problem.

Steve


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Everyone should have one of these.	For $9 you can SEE when the tank is clean vs. guessing with a standard sewer hose.


Same idea but I use the 45 degree version. I think the "stuff" flows out better not having to change direction by the full 90 degrees.

Valterra Products, Inc. T1026-1


----------

